# Packing in drop bags...



## Critter70 (Nov 22, 2016)

DONt have a picture but I keep a lifetime 4 ft folding table, a 1500 pelican case, repair kit ammo can, 5lbs propane tank and two camp chairs, later in the trip it’s where I put the trash.


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

I pack camp chairs, boat pump, extra sunscreen/bugspray, and random fishing shit that can get wet and banged around in mine. No pics because I'm lazy like that.


----------



## Managan (Mar 9, 2015)

Fire pan, camp chairs, roll-a-table.....


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

Are your chairs in drybags? All that stuff is stuff I prefer to keep a bit more dry than a drop bag. Drybagging chairs seems like a hassle... 

rolla a table and firepan are about all I usually end up stashing there. suncreen bug spray etc all have homes that dont require moving passengers to access.


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

slickhorn said:


> Are your chairs in drybags? All that stuff is stuff I prefer to keep a bit more dry than a drop bag. Drybagging chairs seems like a hassle...


Nope, just in their normal bags, never noticed them getting wet inside those.


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

Dead Hooker. Due to liability issues I don’t have a picture.


----------



## Critter70 (Nov 22, 2016)

I bought a roll of contractor garbage bags, always carry a couple for those just in case moments and put two chairs in one bag. Same trash bag has been on the last three trips.


----------



## Managan (Mar 9, 2015)

My chairs are in an old Bill's bag. Keeps them dry and easy to carry two with may hands free for Tequila


----------



## Rick A (Apr 15, 2016)

If the river is cold enough to drag beers one of mine is full of beer (or as much as i need) if not I can put 6- 13L dry bags, or 1- large dry bag, or camp chairs and fire pan. My other one has 4 ammo cans.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

slickhorn said:


> Are your chairs in drybags? All that stuff is stuff I prefer to keep a bit more dry than a drop bag. Drybagging chairs seems like a hassle...
> 
> rolla a table and firepan are about all I usually end up stashing there. suncreen bug spray etc all have homes that dont require moving passengers to access.


https://travelchair.com/products/teddy-model-579v-228

We use and sell these chairs. The only problem is someone in the group still brings a $10 walmart chair and then sits in yours. They store great in a drop bag along with all the other "long and skinny's" Stove stand, cots, axe, ropes for tarp setup and ... Our drop bags are a bit more substantial than most and there is no way your will loose any items in a flip or wrap. What all this means is our gear isn't cheap. 

https://www.whitewaterworthy.com/product/drop-n-go-bag/


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice drop bags Jake!


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Everything that doesn't fit in the dry box.


----------



## Willie 1.5 (Jul 9, 2013)

If your requirement is that it's open, i.e. not capped by a table your options for gear get pretty limited. I've done it with chairs and Rolla cots on larger trips and of course coolers. 

I appreciate drop bags flexibility for all kinds of storage, especially when capped with a table. Also easy way to keep weight centered with a low center of gravity, even if it is the heaviest drybag.


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

I put 30mm ammo boxes under a bench that the passengers sit on. Eventually I'll convert this to a table, but haven't done that yet. The 30mm cans are good for either a days dry food or a 24 pack of beverages. These are shorter and slightly narrower than the 20mm boxes. It seems to work good to keep stuff organized.
On top of the boxes we put chairs & such so the cans don't bounce around too much.


Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

Part of the groover crew's daily duties on our trips are to collect all the camp chairs as we hit the beach and upload the rafts and set them all up around the fire pan they also set up. They area all dry within minutes, no need to drybags for your chairs. Drop bag is the perfect place for them. Also use mine to store unopened 30 packs of cheap beer as backups for later in trips with the good cold cooler beers are gone. Propane, ammo cans, fire pan, all good. I don't have a closing top on my drop bag, I put it in my front bay and my kitchen table is strapped over it to act as a hatch every day. Throw a paco pad on top of that and I have a nice flat seat for passengers that stores a ton of gear I don't want to rig down in the back.


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

Good feedback guys. 

I don't usually have lots of propane, or a solid table, or paco pads, or rocket boxes. The hatch seems to make most sense when part of a table packing system, or boat sleeping system. 

I think boat size might also be a factor, my 16' has 21" tubes and thats the first boat where a drop bag seems like it could actually take some gear. all my other boats are smaller, and a drop bag in a boat with 18" tubes doesn't hold much. 

I think I like not having 2 dryboxes, as the drop bag bay could be replaced with a 2nd cooler if needed. and less storage space in the garage...


----------



## Pigpen (Nov 8, 2017)

I put pretty much everything in drop bags, One is under my passenger bench and Paco pads. The other is under my rowing seat, uncovered so I can stack above the frame at the beginning of the trip. By the end most of the beer is gone, so the gear sits below the frame rails.


----------



## ptwood (May 4, 2004)

Beer lots of beer! I will put beer and stuff that can get wet in the first bay, 5 rocket boxes in the second and my cooler in the 4th. on big trips I will use a trailer frame with a drop bag and lid that will carry extra rocket boxes and random stuff. Dry bags, poco pads etc get strapped to the decks.


----------



## cowboyclay (Jan 28, 2018)

Going with the drop bag for my front bay with camp table on top as seats for passengers on a new 16’ raft setup. Never before used a drop bag but plan to store camp chairs and other miscellaneous gear. My question: what open top drop bag is the best or will any work?


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

There are several places that make them Stitches, DRE, etc and they are all good quality. Something to consider is the dimensions you want. They will all have some flexibility to get a bit deeper by dropping the straps, but find the one with the flat dimensions that best fit the size bay you want.



Cheers,
Dave


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

ptwood said:


> Beer lots of beer! I will put beer and stuff that can get wet in the first bay, 5 rocket boxes in the second and my cooler in the 4th. on big trips I will use a trailer frame with a drop bag and lid that will carry extra rocket boxes and random stuff. Dry bags, poco pads etc get strapped to the decks.


Beautiful beer selection.

Is that turf on top of your rocket boxes in the captains compartment???!


----------



## ptwood (May 4, 2004)

It feels nice on the toes and is a nice tee box for wiffle ball golf at camp


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

brilliant!


----------



## ptwood (May 4, 2004)

MT4Runner said:


> brilliant!



a better look...


----------



## ParabolicDestination (Mar 14, 2019)

Do you have a picture of the totes or bins that all those beers were in? Trying to find something that is more protective than the drop by itself.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

You can fit 35 12oz beers in a rectangular plastic frosting pail from the Walmart bakery.


----------



## markhusbands (Aug 17, 2015)

slickhorn said:


> Help me out here, cuz I've just never made friends with drop bags. But I like the light and simple approach.
> 
> What do y'all pack in your drop bags?
> 
> ...


personally I put camp chairs, sun shade with poles, tables and similar long awkward stuff, plus a spare pfd and any extra rope I have and other last minute clutter. Things that don't fit in dry box. I use a santa bag in back and I prefer to put all my dry bags in there.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

slickhorn said:


> Help me out here, cuz I've just never made friends with drop bags. But I like the light and simple approach.
> 
> What do y'all pack in your drop bags?
> 
> ...


Totes of beer, propane, water jugs, bocce, sand stake, unused pfd's-booties-wetsuits.


A drop bag is also a great way to rig a smaller cooler that doesn't fit well in your frame for overnights/large group daytrip lunches.


----------



## Smoregon (Aug 14, 2017)

MT4Runner said:


> You can fit 35 12oz beers in a rectangular plastic frosting pail from the Walmart bakery.





Great. Thanks. Now I have to go into a walmart :shock:


----------



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

Can't get any better than Tuff River stuff. He will make the drop bag to fit your frame. You will be handing it down to your heirs.


----------



## markhusbands (Aug 17, 2015)

I've stuck with stitches and stuff and it seems great.


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

In addition to what others have said, bag of sand stakes, kitchen floor, bocce.


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

On my 14 foot raft, I pack 2 big folding chairs, a 4 inch barrel pump, a roll-a-table, a first aid kit in a Pelican case, a collapsible bucket and fishing rod tubes for my spare rods. There is also usually room for other small odds and ends that don't fit well anywhere else. 

I don't think I could live without my drop bag. It makes rigging so much faster. Just throw stuff in and secure the lid.


----------

